# †اجعل المسيح صديقك†



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2008)

اجعل المسيح صديقك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




فى يوم من الايام قال فيلسوف من فلاسفة الزمان و يدعى باجى كلمة و عليها السؤال

+ الانسان بئر من الرغبات و الئر لا يشبع و مهما طرحت فيه من مياه فهو لن يمتلئ ابدا
انها حقيقة كل نفس بعيدة عن المنبع الذى يحييها، اى شئ خلافه لا يحييها . ولا يشبعها وهنا نطرح السؤال ... ما هو الذى يشبع نفس الانسان؟ هل العالم؟ المال . الاكل و الشرب و اللبس . كل هذه آبار مشققة لا تضبط ماء ( ار 2 : 13 ) و كل من يشرب منها يعطش ايضا.

+ الانسان محدود و كل محدود محدود. و المحدود بدون الغير محدود فهو لا يشبع اطلاقا مهما شرب من مياه العالم و ارتوى. 
انها حقيقة . ان قلب الانسان مثلث و لو وضعنا فيه ما وضعنا حتى الكرة الارضية... العالم بكل ما فيه ايضا لا يكفيه .. و ستظل زوايا المثلث فارغة ، و لن يشبع قلب الانسان المثلث الا الله المثلث الاقانيم انه الصديق الامين. 
الله معك يريد ان يعمل ... يعمل معك عندما انت معه تريد ان تعمل.
ضع يديك فى يديه.. و اجعل من قلبك له مذودا ... عيش بين ذراعيه... دع راسك على صدره ستسمع نبضات قلبه ستعرف مقدار حبه..انه يحبك حتى الموت.
ستستريح من كل اتعابك عندما تسلمه مفاتيح حياتك . من خلاله ستحيا فى حياتك حرا .
ستجد الحب .. الامان .. الغفران .. تجد سلاما يغمر قلبك على الدوام . و سيصاحبك اينما ذهبت فى اى مكان. 
فعيش صديقا و كن محبا له .

 فانه يقول لنا لقد دعوتكم اصدقائى لاننى اطلعتكم على كل ما سمعته من ابى السماوى. ( يو 15 : 15 ) 
​


​


----------



## SALVATION (17 ديسمبر 2008)

_



الله معك يريد ان يعمل ... يعمل معك عندما انت معه تريد ان تعمل.
ضع يديك فى يديه.. و اجعل من قلبك له مذودا ... عيش بين ذراعيه... دع راسك على صدره ستسمع نبضات قلبه ستعرف مقدار حبه..انه يحبك حتى الموت.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميلةيا كوكو 
تسلم ايدك
مشكووووور لتعبك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ميررررررسى على مرورك يا تونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جارجيوس (17 ديسمبر 2008)

انا هو الطريق والحق والحياه ليس احد يأتي الى الاب الا بي     الرب يباركك با كوكو


----------



## kalimooo (17 ديسمبر 2008)

> ستستريح من كل اتعابك عندما تسلمه مفاتيح حياتك . من خلاله ستحيا فى حياتك حرا .
> ستجد الحب .. الامان .. الغفران .. تجد سلاما يغمر قلبك على الدوام . و سيصاحبك اينما ذهبت فى اى مكان.
> فعيش صديقا و كن محبا له .



شكراااااااا كوكو للموضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك اخي
سلام المسيح


----------



## happy angel (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى ياكوكو على الموضوع الرااائع



ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2008)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> انا هو الطريق والحق والحياه ليس احد يأتي الى الاب الا بي الرب يباركك با كوكو


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جريس 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا كوكو للموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يباركك اخي
> سلام المسيح


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمووووو

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> ميرسى ياكوكو على الموضوع الرااائع​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا هابى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> اجعل المسيح صديقك
> 
> 
> 
> ...



رائع رائع رائع جدااااا

صلى لى ارجوك
الرب معكم وكل عام واانت واسرتك بخيير​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا النهيسى 

وانت طيب 

صلوات العدرا والقدسين تكون معك

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

